# Old English Game bantam hatching thread



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

YAY!!  We have our first batch of OEG eggs pipping and chirping.  At candling time, they all seemed to be developing so we may end up with a dozen or so.  I am so excited.  The parents are just beautiful and I hope we get some more like them.

Pictures to come once we have some action.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 16, 2013)

fun fun!!!


----------



## Cricket (Mar 17, 2013)

Great!  (And photos of the parents, too, please?)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)

One is out!  I can not get over how teeny it is.  This is my first time hatching bantams so pardon my giddiness.    Three more pips right no so hopefully she will have some friends soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cricket (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, that last picture is a tear-jerker!  The hens are just lovely, aren't they?  My friend had some years ago and they seem to have a rosy hue if I'm remembering right.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 18, 2013)

I love OEGBs, they are such energetic chicks too, when I use to hatch lots of them I always called them popcorn-chicks since when one starts hatching it seemed to cause a chain reaction and on one check you have 0 check and a few hours later you seem to have 20 that are bouncing off the incubator walls.

The Black Breasted variety is so nice, I personally keep Duns.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks!  Yeah, Elliott watching them was quite the mommy moment here.  He is usually so LOUD and watching them, he sort of just melted into a awestruck quiet.  

The little hatchling in the pic was so lonely!  She/he hatched out overnight and then no more we out until the next evening.  She just wanted ANYONE to sit by her or hold her.  Now we have 5 out and one more on the way.  Once did die---pipped and started to chip but was clearly underdeveloped just looking at how damp and yellowy it was where it had chipped the shell.  Weird.

It was kind of a happenstance that we even have OEGBs but once we had one, we were hooked!


----------



## chikn man (Apr 23, 2013)

I raise bb reds to 
you have a nice pair of oe


----------



## farmgirl01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice birds.  I show crele OEGB.  Conjrats on the chicks.


----------

